# Stupid Question - Bottle Dregs



## thesmashhit (13/8/15)

Hey guys, long time reader, very sporadic poster...

I'm interested in harvesting some bottle dregs for some sours, and building them up to be able to pitch to a brew.

What process do you use for harvesting dregs? Any particular bottles that are available here, I have a couple of 5l fermenters that I can build up, or should I start with a 1l jar? What wort would you pitch on top of the dregs to build up the culture?

Thanks so much guys.

J.


----------



## sponge (13/8/15)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/ineo/Coopers_Yeast.pdf

EDIT: There are also a few threads on AHB about re-culturing bottle yeast.


----------



## thesmashhit (13/8/15)

Champion! Thank you.


----------



## hirschb (31/8/15)

Answering your questions depends in part on what type of beer you are trying to make. Provide more details, and I can try to help/answer questions about using bottle dregs. If you have never seen the beer blog themadfermentationist or read the book American Sour beers, go do that now! Seriously, these are both amazing resources for sour beer brewers. You should pay particular attention to Mike's list of commercial beers with viable dregs:

http://www.themadfermentationist.com/p/dreg-list.html


----------

